# Instrumental pod lights 'flicker' when at idle. Is this normal?



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

The light especially where the computer display is below the speedo flickers when the lights are on and at idle with a fluctuating rpm. Also the map lights flicker as well while I am driving also with a fluctuating rpm. Is this normal?? The car has 7800 miles on it. Thanks


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

FosterE39 said:


> The light especially where the computer display is below the speedo flickers when the lights are on and at idle with a fluctuating rpm. Also the map lights flicker as well while I am driving also with a fluctuating rpm. Is this normal?? The car has 7800 miles on it. Thanks


A similar thing has happened on MANY e39's and the culprit was found to be a BAD MID

Q: do you have the interior light level selector set to anything other than FULL... if so.. then this is probably the culprit

If the car has 7800 miles... I assume still under warrantee... then get it fixed ASAP


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> A similar thing has happened on MANY e39's and the culprit was found to be a BAD MID
> 
> Q: do you have the interior light level selector set to anything other than FULL... if so.. then this is probably the culprit
> 
> If the car has 7800 miles... I assume still under warrantee... then get it fixed ASAP


Hey, Marinakorp...welcome to the 'Fest! 

Chris


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks... been wondering where most of the "folks" have benn hiding out

Going to be working on a sig this weekend (if the wife gves me time) 

I finally was able to post (thanks jon) today... for some reason I was in this limbo of able to read, not post, etc

Prefer this format to the others


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Have your service advisor look at SI 62 08 99.


----------



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

I like driving with the dash lights at minimum since it assists in nighttime driving. I live in a suburban/rural area, so since the lights are dim, there is less glare.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

FosterE39 said:


> I like driving with the dash lights at minimum since it assists in nighttime driving. I live in a suburban/rural area, so since the lights are dim, there is less glare.


SO what did the advisor say about the flashing MID?


----------



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

The service advisor is familiar with the problem, even he has not personally seen this himself. I am taking the car in this Friday 10/17 and will leave it with them all day for them to look at it along with the memory loss of the memory seat. I will let you know what happens. I gave him the TSB number as well for reference. Thanks.


----------



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

I picked up the car today The TSB number only applied to E39's with a production date up to 9/2000. The technician was able to see the same result with another new E39, and the same thing occurred. So this is a "normal" symptom with this vehicle according to the techician. 

Any thoughts/suggestions? 

I have two more green squares left before it is due for the inspection. They could not duplicate the power seat memory loss. I will keep an 'eye' on it. Car has 8400 miles on it now.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

FosterE39 said:


> I picked up the car today The TSB number only applied to E39's with a production date up to 9/2000. The technician was able to see the same result with another new E39, and the same thing occurred. So this is a "normal" symptom with this vehicle according to the techician.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?
> 
> I have two more green squares left before it is due for the inspection. They could not duplicate the power seat memory loss. I will keep an 'eye' on it. Car has 8400 miles on it now.


You could always try going to another dealer or contacting BMWNA directly. In my experience, some service departments will stick to TIS/DCSNet as the final authority and others will actually pick up the phone and call BMWNA's Technical Assistance Hotline.

Any competent technician will tell you that the service information that they receive is generally vague, software is sometimes buggy, and that "fixes" may include new problems. It's the sad reality of how complicated vehicles have become.

Another option would be to wait and see - several E46 owners had to do just this (and contact BMWNA directly) when our cars were shipped with "sticky" accelerator pedals.

I know it's not much consolation, but I noticed today that my '02 E46's running lamps flickered a bit at idle - and this was with DIS hooked up running diagnostics on my LSZ!


----------



## FosterE39 (Aug 28, 2003)

I will sit tight and wait. It is most noticable when the heated seats are on with the regular fan running and the car is at idle is when the dashboard and courtesy lights are on when the door is opened. My personal opinion is that it can be a faulty alternator. I have just two oil green service lights left--at the rate I am driving I will probably have the car back at the dealer by early January. 

Oh by the way the running lights were flickering on the '03 E46 loaner I had last night with a December 03 production date. This is without the engine on, just the radio was on, and the key was in the "on" position--so go figure. 

I hope this isn't a sign of a problem creeping up in the future.


----------

